# What router will fit craftsman table



## DEETS62 (Dec 18, 2011)

Will Crafytsman router 315.175040 fit craFTSMAn taBLE 171.25444?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kerry and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Kerry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DEETS62 said:


> Will Crafytsman router 315.175040 fit craFTSMAn taBLE 171.25444?


Hi Kerry - Welcome to the forum
Near as I can figure, the router is made by Ryobi and the table is made by Vermont American so I suspect a bolt in fit will be a crap shoot. Not a big problem as all you need to do would be drill 3 or 4 holes in the table to bolt it up. Check the sticky's under Table Mounted routing. There are a lot of instructions/tips for doing just that job on here.


----------

